
Show HN: Browser MMORPG 7 years in the making - marxdeveloper
https://data.mo.ee/index2.html?hackernews=2
======
paraxisi
Congrats on shipping! Although I don't have time to play right now, a perusal
of your rules has me scratching my head... why allow people to have alt
accounts if they can't do anything with them besides level another character?
Some of these rules seem really awkward for an mmo eg. having a moderator
remove your ability to trade if they don't like the price? Come again?

~~~
marxdeveloper
Alts are useful for trying out many different builds. Trading bans happen very
rarely, mostly people posting buy offers for ridiculously low amounts - since
we are available on most devices and have players with all kinds of vision
problems we tend to remove such offers so people don't accidentally click and
accept them.

